# The boys new Massey



## Coniberty Acres (8 mo ago)

Well my son picked up a new to him 175 diesel today. It has been on the same farm since the late 70’s. He was really excited and didn’t think he had a chance to get it bought. Now to find a little round baler it will pull


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice! Should be able to pull any 4x4 baler.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Hard to go wrong with that tractor.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratulations to your son for purchasing a nice looking MF175


----------



## Coniberty Acres (8 mo ago)

Thank you guys he is super excited about it. And he should be, not too many 15 year olds who have bought and paid for their own equipment. He has a line on a really nice JD 375 baler but he doesnt have 2 rear remotes. I wonder how hard it is to add another remote or if there is an aftermarket kit that is good? We also have the crankshaft pump and stuff off a loader on his 165 that I have been trying to brainstorm a way to set it up to work?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Frt hyd pump & FEL control valve could be used by adding hyd oil reservoir. In lieu of dual scv's one could use a Fasse hyd multiplier Hydraulic Accessories Fasse Multipliers


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I would use the fasse valves. I have ran several of them in the past with very few problems. Once had a 300 gallon sprayer that came with a fasse manifold on it, had 6 different hydraulic actions but only took 2 remotes and a simple switch box.


----------



## Coniberty Acres (8 mo ago)

I’ll look into those fasse valves never heard of them. I would like to get him a round baler so he can branch out a little more next year


----------



## RobertJ (Jan 9, 2019)

That's a great looking old Massey

The fasse multipliers are nice but you can do the same thing with a generic two spool loader control valve for a lot less money. You can also look at tractor junkyards for a factory dual valve off of a 255, 265, or 285; maybe even some of the 100 series had two remotes and replace the valve you have.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

This is a dual spool valve you can switch out on your Massey to actually make it have two sets of remotes. I'd personally go this option before a Fasse doubler.



https://www.steinertractor.com/MFS3633-Dual-Hydraulic-Remote-Valve-Kit?mkwid=|pcrid||pkw||pmt||slid||pdv|c|product|MFS3633|pgrid||cpgnid|18347629182|ptaid||adtext||&gclid=CjwKCAjw79iaBhAJEiwAPYwoCOeJzoe46vIOL4dGks1hVuiZIuJxNtKK7eG_OXiH_3GvW6GlUiDykxoCSFEQAvD_BwE


----------



## Coniberty Acres (8 mo ago)

Hayjosh said:


> This is a dual spool valve you can switch out on your Massey to actually make it have two sets of remotes. I'd personally go this option before a Fasse doubler.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.steinertractor.com/MFS3633-Dual-Hydraulic-Remote-Valve-Kit?mkwid=|pcrid||pkw||pmt||slid||pdv|c|product|MFS3633|pgrid||cpgnid|18347629182|ptaid||adtext||&gclid=CjwKCAjw79iaBhAJEiwAPYwoCOeJzoe46vIOL4dGks1hVuiZIuJxNtKK7eG_OXiH_3GvW6GlUiDykxoCSFEQAvD_BwE


what’s the advantage to this style? Will the 3 point still work with this style? I know nothing about how hydraulics work on these older tractors and I want to only buy one kit. The reason I’m asking is because we might do the same thing to his 165 gas. He hopes to put the disc mower on the 165 gas and use the 175 to run the bales. I’ll probably rake with my Massey or we might pick up another little project tractor for raking duty. But we are planning on keeping these two tractors so I don’t mind putting some money in them. I hope my grandkids get to drive them


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Coniberty Acres said:


> what’s the advantage to this style? Will the 3 point still work with this style? I know nothing about how hydraulics work on these older tractors and I want to only buy one kit. The reason I’m asking is because we might do the same thing to his 165 gas. He hopes to put the disc mower on the 165 gas and use the 175 to run the bales. I’ll probably rake with my Massey or we might pick up another little project tractor for raking duty. But we are planning on keeping these two tractors so I don’t mind putting some money in them. I hope my grandkids get to drive them


You don't need a lot of tractors for a small operation, I have a single tractor that does EVERYTHING for the 40 acres of squares I do. It mows, teds, rakes, bales. So there's no reason he couldn't both mow and bale with the disc. 

To answer your question, the advantage to this style is it's the original is you have two individual dedicated hydraulic spool valves and levers as opposed to having one that you have to switch back and forth between the outlets with an electric switch. So if you find yourself forgetting to switch that, your hydraulics will operate the wrong function. This would be the same type of hydraulic set up the tractor would have originally had if it were equipped with two sets of remotes instead of just one. It will not affect your 3 point function whatsoever, it's just adding a second spool to your hydraulic valve.


----------



## Coniberty Acres (8 mo ago)

I just don’t know if it’s worth getting rid of the 165 gas when he is in it pretty reasonable it does need a few things but also it functions exactly the same as the 175. So a 15 year old isn’t running 2 tractor that operate different. And the disc mower is such a pain to hook up. I still might look for a haybine the disc mower is just easier to transport. I’ll look into that kit you posted more.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

The more tractors the better. You can do everything with one tractor but it’s nice to have a tractor connected to the mower and have the other one connected to the baler or whatever needs to be done etc. I have one tractor and do everything with it and this year I bought an older SP mower which was a huge plus (besides A/C not working) not only do you save the amount of hours on the equipment you always need a backup and it’s so much nicer when you have all the equipment pre-connected and ready to work where you just jump on and go.


----------



## Coniberty Acres (8 mo ago)

Here is a couple pics of the remote on the 175. I’m wondering if we could add one of the diverter valve style ones with the lever in front of the seat? The 165 has a single remote running off the controls in front of the seat and there isn’t anything there on the 175. Might have a Heston 540 found which would be a good fit I think for this tractor


----------



## Coniberty Acres (8 mo ago)




----------



## Coniberty Acres (8 mo ago)




----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

The diverter valve arrangement like on your 165 requires selecting between 3 point hitch and remotes. You can't use both at the same time. The setup on your 175 is fed all the time so is more useful. If you want a second valve on the 175 you could replace the existing single valve bank with a double.

Roger


----------



## Coniberty Acres (8 mo ago)

Ya that’s what I am wanting to do if he ends up with a baler that needs 2 remotes. The diverter valve setup wouldn’t be bad with a baler but that’s going to kill using the disc mower on the 165


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

The diverter valve on the 165 wouldn't actually stop it being used with the disc mower, would it? It would just slow things down slightly. Disc mowers generally don't need both 3 point hitch and remotes to lift them in the field, so set the diverter valve for whichever one you need in the field. And when you need to transport it, put the diverter valve in whichever position you need for that.

Does the 165 have the same tapping points as the 175? If so, perhaps you could fit the single valve from the 175 on the 165 and fit a double valve to the 175.

Roger


----------

